# ethmostigmus trigonopodus : Tanzanian : blue leg caresheet



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

can any one point me to a care sheet for 

"ethmostigmus trigonopodus : Tanzanian : blue leg"

thanks. 

or give info of what sort of set up would i need.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the "I wonder Club"

I have one too and there's not much information out there.
I keep it on moist coco fiber with a piece of bark and some sphagum moss in a corner.
I've had it for a few months now and it seems to be OK.
I feed it one or twice a week.

The temp in the tank on their side is around 21/23C (i have no idea of the adequate temp)
Oh, one last thing, I NEVER SEE IT. Well, that's a lie... i saw a blue antennae before yesterday.

-J


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks. 

well picking mine up on thursday.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> Welcome to the "I wonder Club"
> 
> I have one too and there's not much information out there.
> I keep it on moist coco fiber with a piece of bark and some sphagum moss in a corner.
> ...


forgot to say have you got a pic of your set up? please.


----------

